Ask HN: How often do you find yourself without anything to do at work? - throwaway337800
======
mindcrime
Never. Anytime I don't have a specific assigned "task" to work on, I've always
got a pile of "just want to do" stuff a mile deep. And if I didn't have that,
there's always something new to learn via a Youtube video, Coursera course,
Udemy class, class on LinuxAcademy, etc., etc.

------
greenyoda
Never in my long career. There are more projects in the backlog than I can
ever finish, a bunch of people asking me for advice (I'm a very senior
developer), endless meetings, new tools to research, etc.

If you're frequently finding yourself with nothing to do at work, either your
managers are failing at their primary job of delegating work or you're not
realizing that there are useful things you can do that you weren't explicitly
assigned (refactoring code, researching technology that can be useful to your
team, writing more tests, etc.).

------
jimrhods23
If this happens frequently, I would start to worry.

